# For those keeping Mbuna



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i try to give folks good information on keeping Mbuna..i haven't bred them in quite a long time but i really do not think that thyings have changed that much to make my advice garnered from my experiences....
and i really hat to argue with folks about how to maintain them...
so here is something i watched today on the science channel...
it is from a series called "Mutant Planet"..the series was done in 2011..
this part is called " Africa's Rift Valley "...

find it...watch it...pay very close attention to it..keep in mind that the PH of these lakes stays at 8.4 and above...and it is very stable because of so much of the valley is limestone...
there are almost no plants in most of the lakes...piles and piles of rocks abound everywhere...when i tell folks to fill their tanks with piles of rocks ; i really mean it...the more places for the fish to hide the more they will come out of hiding , and the less injury due to aggressive behavior..
you will also see that the numbers of fish is immense...quite heavily crowded..this crowding keeps down aggression..
and you will see that these fish are chewing on the rocks...i keep telling folks to let a good carpet of algae grow on their rocks for the fish to eat...
in Lake Malawi alone there are more than 400 species of cichlids that feed off of the rocks..

i am sure that this series can be found on the internet...so i recommend that folks watch it to learn from mother nature herself on how these amazing fish live......

Mutant Planet......Africa's Rift Valley

http://science.discovery.com/tv-shows/mutant-planet/videos/african-rift-valley-lakes.htm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CKPJyCVhmI


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

wow crazy good one! there is another short series on malawi cichlids too, which i enjoyed a lot, although its mostly about the beauty of the fish and their environment rather than teaching people... It's called "cichlids of lake malawi" and all 8(i think?) episodes are available on youtube.. sorry to jack the thread...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

nope...you didn't jack the thread...all good mbuna info is welcomed..


----------

